# Fishermen Pens?????



## OldWrangler (Oct 21, 2008)

We have a lot of different choices in pens for hunters but I have been asked at a show about a pen for fishermen. I didn't have any suggestions. How about some ideas. I know about the clips with a bass but what about something novel in a pen. Give me some good ideas....hell, I'll even take some bad ideas.

Too bad there aren't Trout Antlers!!


----------



## chriselle (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm sure some of the resin casting geniuses on the site could whip you up something in the theme.  Some nicely colored flies in clear resin over a black tube might be interesting.


----------



## el_d (Oct 21, 2008)

Curtis has skined a fish and cast it in acrylic. I need to figure out how to do that because my dad gave me his pet plocotumus(sp?) to try to cast for him.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 21, 2008)

There was a fisherman clip some years ago, I believe PSI or Hut offered them. Then we had one of our own here that cast some hackles and jungle **** feathers (both used in flytying for fishing flies) in clear acrylic - they looked excellent. Ed Davidson (Yoyospin) had cast small flies into clear acrylic and used them as end caps. So there are some options. One could also use some pieces of an old, broken rod as a pen body; I can imagine some split cane used for this would look great, maybe even have a line guiding ring attached.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the fishing fly idea.  Use a chamo arrow shaft, a tiny dab of glue on some line to hold it in plase then wrap the fishing line around the shaft a few times and over the end of the shaft on the hook.  I'd cut the end of the hook off, or perhaps bend the hook over the shaft so it can't stick out much.  Another dab of glue on the hook to hold it in place, then cast clear alumilite over it.


----------



## OldWrangler (Oct 21, 2008)

I knew y'all would have some ideas. I like the flys in the clear PR. That I can do, just gotta get some flys. keep thinking and come up with some more ideas. 

Thanks


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 21, 2008)

Aren't fly rods made of bamboo.....


----------



## dgscott (Oct 21, 2008)

Nuthin' prettier than a Royal Coachman!


----------



## reddwil (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw one a while back on another woodworking web site a guy in Alaska made. He took and old antique label off an old pack of hooks and wraped it around the tube. Then he took a fly, tied to yellow fishing line(fly fishing type) and wraped it around the tube a couple times. Cast in clear PR. I think it was a baron. It look really good.


----------



## sdlewis (Oct 21, 2008)

AS has some flies in clear resin.  I think they are under the title "dohickies."


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 21, 2008)

Here a a couple of "fishing" themed pens I made recently.






This one is fishing line "birds nest" cast in clear resin wth a white background





This one is Longnose Gar skin and tail glue to the tube and cast in clear resin





This one has the tube painted and then fishing line wound on with lathe spinning slowly with lots of CA added.  Once completely encapsulated in cured CA, it was gently turned down with a skew.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 21, 2008)

I made a few pens and key chains from cork. I have a bunch 100+ broken fishing rods I take the handle heck the hole is already in. Cork's a little tricky to turn but looks really good when done. Always catches the fisherman's eye.




Bruce
.
.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 21, 2008)

el d,

I am an avid bowfisher and I recently shot the pending "World Record" Plecostomos at 8# 1oz and 25" long!  There are a lot of them in the Guadalupe river system lakes that came from people turning their pets loose!  They are very destructive since they burrow into the banks and cause severe bank erosion.

Here is a pic for anyone interested:


----------



## sam (Oct 21, 2008)

Old Wrangler, Check out Ken's new kiits at Kellenshaan Woods. He has a new Fisherman's pen. Check it out.  Sam


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 21, 2008)

Very cool fish Curtis, congrats!

Another idea i have is to cut a picture of a man fishing into the pen, a shadow picture, then fill the cut back in with black inlace.  Fire up the scroll saw!


----------



## pentex (Oct 21, 2008)

Curtis, that fish looks scary.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats Curtis boy that looks like nice pattern for a pen :biggrin:
.
.


----------



## dlindquist (Oct 21, 2008)

These guys have a fish blank. Wolf fish or something like that.

http://www.addictivepenkits.com.au/


----------



## JerryS (Oct 21, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Here a a couple of "fishing" themed pens I made recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are some pretty looking pens , I like the last one the best , very cool idea wrapping the barrel with line.


----------



## laserturner (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey George, I just posted these about a week ago. Let me know if this one would work for you.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 22, 2008)

These mini-fly DoHickeys are not available at AS yet, but I do have a few dozen in stock. Drop me a line if you need some.


----------



## kcordon (Oct 22, 2008)

George,

Look here for a tutorial on making blanks.  Shane has not been on the site for a while, but his blanks are very nice.

http://www.shanewhitlock.com/photo/v/wood/pens/feather_tut/


----------



## DaveM (Oct 23, 2008)

Just tossing out random ideas here, but what about trying to capture the spirit of the old custom rods.  The guys that wound those things with the fancy winding patterns and the pretty threads were craftsmen and artists in their own right.  If you could put that on a bamboo pen blank, with a lable or signature,and give it the epoxy varnish look, then you would have a neat pen.  The other idea would be to turn a wood pen, (Preferably a big thick one) and paint it up like an old style lure, complete with eyes, gill markings and maybe even the old trick of airbrushing through netting to simulate scales.  In fact, I am going to add the second idea to the list of things to try someday.  (Actually I want to do the first one too)

Good Luck,
Dave


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 24, 2008)

OldWrangler said:


> Too bad there aren't Trout Antlers!!



Give someone time, they'll come up with them... my wife buys talipia loins.


----------

